# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Giảm giá 40% đặc sản nem nướng Nha Trang - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Chương trình giảm giá được bắt đầu từ ngày 13/3/2012 đến hết ngày 19/3/2012 và chỉ áp dụng đối với khách đến ăn tại cơ sở 2, Hoàng Quốc Việt, xin phép không áp dụng đối với khách ăn tại cơ sở 1 Nguyễn Trãi và khách gọi món đem về.*

*Cơ hội duy nhất để khám phá ẩm thực Nha Trang ngay tại Hà Nội với giá đặc biệt*

Đến hẹn lại lên, khi trời ấm dần cùng tiết xuân cũng là lúc quán Nông Dân lại bận rộn đón thực khách gần xa tìm đến khám phá các đặc sản phương xa và thưởng thức các món đồng quê thanh mát. Để tránh tình trạng liên tục quá tải như thường xuyên xảy ra vào năm ngoái, quán đã kịp mở thêm cơ sở 2 tại quận Cầu Giấy, toàn bộ thực đơn cùng phong cách “nông dân” vẫn được giữ nguyên.



Vài hình ảnh cơ sở mới của quán
Thay lời cảm ơn sự yêu mến của khách hàng và để thông tin về việc khai trương cơ sở 2 nhanh chóng đến với mọi thực khách, quán quyết định mở sự kiện đặc biệt - tuần lễ bán hàng không lợi nhuận. Món làm nên thương hiệu quán Nông Dân, nem nướng Nha Trang sẽ được giảm giá 40% (từ 60.000 đồng/suất giảm còn 36.000 đồng/suất) trực tiếp trên hóa đơn, khách hàng không cần thực hiện bất kỳ thao tác trung gian nào như thường thấy ở các chương trình khuyến mại khác.

Chương trình giảm giá được bắt đầu từ ngày 13/3/2012 đến hết ngày 19/3/2012 và chỉ áp dụng đối với khách đến ăn tại cơ sở 2 (*số 86, ngõ 203, Hoàng Quốc Việt*), xin phép không áp dụng đối với khách ăn tại cơ sở 1 (số 5, ngõ 495, Nguyễn Trãi) và khách gọi món đem về.

*Vài nét về quán Nông Dân*


Quán Nông Dân được biết đến như một phát hiện thú vị của làng ẩm thực Hà Nội, nơi luôn cố gắng đưa về Hà thành những phong vị miền xa trên khắp các nẻo đường nam bắc. Vốn là quán Nem nướng Nha Trang tại 202 Hàng Bông rồi chuyển về đường Nguyễn Trãi từ đầu năm 2011, nay quán tiếp tục mở thêm cơ sở mới tại quận Cầu Giấy.

Nem nướng Nha Trang - món “tủ” của quán, không chỉ là nem Nha Trang chính gốc, mà còn là nem của nhà nghệ nhân Đặng Văn Quyên danh tiếng nhất Nha Trang. Nguyên liệu được đóng thùng lạnh, chuyển thẳng từ nhà chú Quyên ra và được bảo quản theo một quy trình nghiêm ngặt để đảm bảo giữ nguyên hương vị gốc.

Bánh xèo, gỏi cuốn miền Tây mang hương vị sông nước Nam Bộ được làm bởi đầu bếp chính gốc Đồng Tháp.

Dê áp chảo và nhiều món dê khác được chế biến từ thịt dê núi Ninh Bình thứ thiệt mà người sành ăn sẽ nhận thấy ngay sự khác biệt với thịt dê cỏ thường gặp ở vị đậm tự nhiên mà không loại gia vị nào thay thế được.




*Quán Nông dân (cơ sở 2): số 86, ngõ 203, Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội*

Giờ mở cửa: 10h đến 22h

Điện thoại: 0912.056.940 – 0988.358.635

Website: Quánnôngdân.vn - Nem nướng Nha Trang - Món ngon dân dã.



>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Nông dân (cơ sở 2)*



Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------

